# Teach to bark on command?



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

After reading another thread about wether a dog would protect its owner, I saw the reccomendation to teach dog to bark as a deterrant. I would love to train my guy s to bark threateningly! I know very little about teaching dogs specific commands though. I am very good with basics though, like sit wait leave it heel, etc. How would one go about this?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I was coming here to post this! I would also like to know.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

When I was training Brady my trainer taught me watch them 
makes him bark on command

When my husband would come home after me we'd sit in the LR and I'd see his vehicle and say watch them B would bark and I'd give him a special treat


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon knows (sort of) "pass auf" which basically means get in front of me and bark at whatever is in front of me. First, I taught him "speak" like normal. Then, to get him out ahead of me (instead of facing me barking at me), I would throw a toy or something used in bitework like a rag or tug out ahead of him, just out of reach. He knows to bark at that from bitework, so I tap on his sides to get him revved up and then say "gooooood pass auf, goooood boy!" while he's doing it. Then let go of the lead and let him grab his toy. Now, I just start patting at his sides and he barks and lunges in anticipation of there being a toy or helper that he will get to bite. It's really something that comes along with good bitework foundation and training - working the dog initially in prey drive with the toys, holding or back-tying the dog until you get the drive you want and then rewarding appropriately. I would not do anything to really threaten the dog or cause conflict that pressures the dog into barking.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll start with a caveat about wondering why you want your dog to bark in this manner. You want to be very careful about the behaviors you encourage in a GSD. A personal protection dog won't make a good pet for 99% of the population. The mere presence of a GSD is usually enough to deter most people.

That said, I like the idea of teaching a dog to bark on command because it becomes something I control like sitting down. So my dog knows "Gib Laut (speak)" and "Quiet". I rarely use speak except as a training exercise--but quiet is useful all the time.

The easiest way to train this is to find a situation that makes your dog bark naturally. I typical one is to use a toy. If you have a polite dog, sit/stand on the toy so your dog can't get it. The will spend some time trying to dig/pull the toy out. Very often they will get frustrated, take a step back, and bark at you. Have treats ready. As soon as they bark, treat them and mark with your command word. It typically doesn't take them that long to figure it out.

If your dog is naturally quiet another approach is to tie them back to something sturdy and flip a toy just out of reach. This will get even most quiet dogs to bark at you. Immediately treat, give the command word, and the toy. What was a moment of frustration becomes a fun game. You mean if I bark I get a treat and toy? Happy days!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy cow I knew how to do this... DUH! Had a major brain fart this morning, both of our old shepherds and now Sparkles know the "Watch Him" command.
Whatever appears most strange in the environment they will stare down, and bark/growl. It's easy enough to teach, just get them focused on what you want them to, and say "Watch Him/Them/It" I say it a sharp whisper. 

And teaching a new pup is no issue, Sparkles picked it up from Mo and Dutch, we'd tell them to watch, and she'd look around to see what they were looking at, Dutch was so keen on it if there was nothing to watch, she bark, listen, bark, listen to see if anyone was around. I think J will pick it up fast from Sparkles. 

I have many DUH! moments, excuse me.. lol


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Another thing, teach them "Okay" or "enough/done" when you need them to stop. Mo, Dutch, and Sparkles picked it up fast. It means they need to go back to normal, no staring, barking or growling, just relaxed and happy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

There you go!

If I hear a squirrel I will say it to Just to train too
sometime when he is being a butt head and I say enough he'll still bark, if my Lab is going off no stopping them cause she is a bitch and doesNOT listen to me


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Great suggestions! I will definately like to train him to bark and then also to stop! He is very easy to train and listens to me well. I know just the presence is usually enough, but it would be nice to just have that command in place. He will bark at people on the street walking past our yard, but he does not bark in the house, ever. Even when someone knocks on the door! He will be alert, but not really aggressive or fearful either. I would like to train him to bark if someone I do not know comes to my door. 
Thaks for your suggestions!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just make sure you are reinforcing an appropriate behavior. See Colorado's post. I would not be reinforcing a nervous, defensive, fearful, unsure bark. If you don't know the difference, get with a trainer that does this sort of work. That's why I use the toys, so it is taught all in prey drive when the dog is very young and having fun. I would reinforce a bark that YOU create. I would not wait for my dog to bark at a stranger and then praise him for that, no. Training your dog to assume a defensive position and show some aggression is much different than training the usual tricks and obedience skills. There is a lot at stake not only by what is being perceived by other people, but what is really going on in the dog's mind.


----------

